#kubuntu-council 2018-08-08
<tsimonq2> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/08/ade-visits-and-weather-changes-so-we.html
<tsimonq2> <3
#kubuntu-council 2018-08-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> thanks, Simon!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Valoriez, How is it over there?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> HOT
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> Just in my room in Vienna now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> telegram still works, but if anybody needs to directly text, new # for the week: +43681 842 162 58
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How'd you get that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> bought a SIM
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> about $40
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nice :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Have fun!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> will do
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> tomorrow: art museum, then welcome party
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Say hai to Popey for me :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> will do
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> talked to Ade the other day — he's interested in you helping out/him helping you with Cala
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> He's a great guy.
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> quite funny and very nice
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-05
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, And we have images to test: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2019-August/004790.html
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And it seems I'm getting a Thelio for work from my Wild Dog Pro.
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-06
<valorie> sorry, I've been busy almost every moment lately
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-07
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have sent the KC elections call for nominations
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Doesn't mean I am neccessarily doing the rest, but at least we are kicked off ;)
<valorie> oh thank you Rik
<valorie> I ran out of time, and am headed to another meeting in an hour.....
#kubuntu-council 2019-08-08
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 18.04.3 is released
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-06
<valorie> woah, https://kubuntu.org/contact-us/
<valorie> I think we need to update that a bit
<valorie> was gonna login to the site and write a .1 announcement but can't find the login link at the bottom where it used to be
<valorie> also, wth: https://kubuntu.org/vendors/ has no Focus?
<valorie> @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> interesting, we seem not to have announced our point releases
<valorie> seems like a brief one is in order but I can't login without the login link
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/wp-login.php
<valorie> oh thank you
<valorie> did they remove that as a security measure?
<valorie> mparillo^^
<mparillo> That I do not know. I did save the login url to my keepassxc
<valorie> boo, release notes have not been updated
<valorie> oh good idea
<valorie> RikMills: anything needed for the release notes?
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ need updated link I believe
<valorie> ok, draft is up for corrections additions etc
<mparillo> Pretty sure it is 5.18.5, but since 5.18 is LTS, I will just change 19 to 18
<mparillo> Also closed the quote around point release and removed a space before a colon.
<mparillo> Ugh. Wordpress and the fancy download button.
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-07
<valorie> thanks mparillo
<valorie> mparillo: did you publish?
<valorie> so I can tweet
<valorie> btw I have offered the use of our BBB instance for a Ubuntu Flavors meeting which has been set to 21:00 UTC Friday August 21
<valorie> mark your calendars!
<mparillo> No, does anybody else want to review the news before I do?
<valorie> let me take another look quickly
<valorie> looks good to me
<valorie> publish?
<valorie> RikMills: have you updated the download link?
 * valorie is unsure how to do that
<valorie> @ahoneybun ?
<yofel> what needs updating there?
<valorie> not sure how important this all is, but it seems like we should do it
<valorie> yofel: to the .1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can do it
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> anyone else want to take a look at https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4464&action=edit ?
<yofel> the links on https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ already point to 20.04.1
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> thanks, yesterday it didn't
<valorie> also hello yofel!
<yofel> o/
<valorie> are you coming to Akademy?
<valorie> online of course
 * valorie is even giving a talk
<mparillo> Yes, I started to edit the download pages, and made the edits and found out I could not save as draft nor could I easily revert them, so yes, they were updated yesterday. So please test them also.
<yofel> kind of. Over the weekend yes, and my company extended the remote working recommendation till end of the year. So I should be able to listen in partially if I don't have a meeting that conflicts
<valorie> cool
<valorie> it will be good to see your face again
<yofel> mparillo: main and alternate download page looks good to me
<valorie> I was just talking with the organizers about being able to do informal stuff
<valorie> like we could schedule a bit of social time just to see one another again and maybe drink a beer
<valorie> virtually clink the bottles
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> so publish?
<yofel> true ^^
<mparillo> Thanks yofel. Normally for a new page, I tell people that I have a version ready to review, but my WordPress-fu was not up to that editing, so I had to publish.
<valorie> we can always do it via jitsi etc but it would be cool to have it associated with Akademy
<mparillo> valorie: Not yet. I see a Ubuntu there
<valorie> woops
<valorie> I'll login to twitter and start a tweet and wait for the final link
<mparillo> Two actually
<mparillo> Fixed. Publishing.
<mparillo> Of course, now we will find something really wrong.
<valorie> which is OK
<valorie> everything is fixable
<mparillo> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-20-04-1-has-been-released-today-featuring-the-beautiful-kde-plasma-5-18-lts/
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1291838855029563392
<valorie> please RT
<valorie> thank you all
<valorie> next up is 18.04.5
<valorie> so much less excitement.....
<mparillo> I will sign off, get my live USB, and fire up an incognito browser instance to link on Facebook
<valorie> neato!
 * valorie tells #kde-promo
<valorie> already rt'd a few times
 * valorie logs out kubuntu to do it personally
<mparillo> Facebooked. Hoping not to return until the GG Beta.
<valorie> haha
<valorie> much of my family is there so I need it at least weekly
<valorie> also lots of genealogy groups where thank goodness there is little politcs etc.
<valorie> this year has been dreadful in ways and FB is a huge part of the ick
<mparillo> In July I started seeing spotted lantern flies everywhere (https://www.agriculture.pa.gov/Plants_Land_Water/PlantIndustry/Entomology/spotted_lanternfly/SpottedLanternflyAlert/Pages/default.aspx), then in August we had a hurricane. The year is not over yet.
<valorie> gosh, mparillo
<valorie> and we have murder hornets heading down from Canada!
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-08
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> so what is happening with the KC elections? valorie's email said nominations closed on August 3rd
<valorie> not sure what happened to @Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> maybe ping him directly in tg?
<valorie> i'm in the middle of a meeting.....
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit ^^
<valorie> basically have to close nominations and set up an election
<valorie> maybe on lp since there is only one nom per position
<valorie> that
<valorie> s super easy
#kubuntu-council 2020-08-09
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya, I got a tooth infection, that spread to my glands in my neck, been feeling totally wiped for the last 3 weeks, sorry guys 😓
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> I hope you are getting some super care for all that, @Sick_Rimmit
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Really hard to get appointments with doctor, dentist can't work on tooth due to covid restrictions, have referred me to dental hub. So I've been taking it really easy trying to just do my job and go to bed early. I think I'm making progress, certainly swelling in my glands is 50% reduced. I'll be back on Kubuntu stuff just as soon as I can 🥰
